# Pto not engaging underload



## Gk120m (7 mo ago)

Hello,
I have a 02 kubota m120 and I am having a problem with the pto not engaging when hooked to my discbine. When I unhook the discbine the tractor engages the pto and spins fine. If anyone has any idea of what this could be it would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you tried to hook up any other PTO powered implement to the tractor?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your discbine may have a bearing out or some other malfunction.. PTO turns with great difficulty?? Or maybe it doesn't turn at all?? Check it out.


----------



## Gk120m (7 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Your discbine may have a bearing out or some other malfunction.. PTO turns with great difficulty?? Or maybe it doesn't turn at all?? Check it out.


Yeah discbine turns free my tractor engaged it once and had it spinning maybe it's the pto linkage?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, if the discbine turns freely, then you have a problem with the clutch pack that drives it. First thing to check is the actuating pressure to the clutch pack. If the actuating pressure is within specs, then the clutch pack has damaged or warped discs. Slippage.


----------



## Gk120m (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the help everyone after doing more examining there is a light that comes on when I'm reving up the rpms I'll post the image below looks like it is pointing to the filter could this have anything to do with it? Also the shaft will spin when reving the tractor without the pto engaged.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I cannot find that symbol. Do you have an Operator's Manual??


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That symbol indicates a plugged hydraulic filter.


----------



## Gk120m (7 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> That symbol indicates a plugged hydraulic filter.


Ok I'm buying a new one to see if it helps any will keep you all posted


----------

